# Pujols ====> Cubs???



## kyoinidaho (Dec 1, 2011)

From what it sounds like, the Cubs are really interested in picking up Pujols, as should any team in the MLB, I think with Albert Pujols, we're having the privliage of seeing one of the top 10 best all-time play the game, and steroid free to boot. Man that would be the SHIT if the Cubs could snag on Pujols! I wouldn't be suprised, if the Cards fuckin' fired their manager and hired Sandberg just to spite the Cubs! There is some real intense rivalry there! That could really put the Cubs on the map as team that's ready to contend, it could be a really, really good asset to them as far as getting other quality players to join the club (no thanks, we don't need any more Bradley's or Fukedome's...)


----------



## virulient (Dec 1, 2011)

If they get Pujols, it won't matter. They will still be the Cubs. Also, I hope you were joking about Sandberg. They passed on him once in the past 15 days already, I think that's enough.


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 1, 2011)

No, I was sayin' if the Cubs take Pujols, the CARDS might snag on Sandberg to spite the Cubs! The rivalry between the Cubs and Cards is huge...I know they passed him up now, but he's gotta be in their mind for the future...yeah I know what you mean though, the Cubs will still be the Cubs though...


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 1, 2011)

rivalry.....................think cubs fans would ever accept him?..............


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 1, 2011)

Definitely, no doubt about it...I really can't recall a player that wasn't warmly welcomed by the Cubs, not to mention that this is one of the greatest players ever...and to be taking him from the Cardinals...heh heh

Even at Wrigley, when they play, Pujols gets applause, he's well-respected...reminds me of Mike Schmidt, 3rd baseman...my grandma always said she had a "grudging respect" for him, cause he really liked to beat up on the Cubs (who doesn't?)...and let's not forget Roberto Clemente! He'd catch a fly ball at the ivy, and had such a good arm some players wouldn't even TRY to tag up and run home!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

lets just hope hes not like manny when he went to the dodgers. i was stoked to see him on their team but then it all went to shit fast.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 1, 2011)

as a loyal cubs fan i would need him to go on the radio and tell the world hes happy to be on the right side of this rivalry before im going to accept him..............


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 1, 2011)

i'm sure he would...of course he'd make press appearances after he's signed and all that...if he's signed...yeah that was lame though, how manny all kept his shit up after going to the dodgers!


----------



## Total Head (Dec 1, 2011)

a few key players can really boost a team. a guy like pujols is welcome anywhere. 

it could take a few seasons for the new game plan to kick in with the new gm/manager combo, but guaranteed come opening 2012 day the cubs are going to have a very respectable roster, puljols or no puljos.

when theo was with the sox, he made a lot of good moves and the farm system was built up quite well. unless he totally flakes out the cubs have a shot in the near future.

and don't get me started on manny. sox fans could have told ya what to expect out of that bozo. it was one thing when he produced but he really fucked off at the end.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 2, 2011)

i remember manny making a phone call ...........i though it was funny...........................


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 2, 2011)

seriously................we dont have a chance of winning anything till sorianos contract is up or he gets benched..........his defensive play costs us too many runs........he cant catch and plays the most impt spot on the field hes got no hustle............but i saw on the tv last night we got a new r fielder......280 sumthin hitter


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 2, 2011)

i've always liked soriano, lol...i know he makes some mistakes, i've just always personally liked him...he's WAY too expensive though, no doubt about that


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 2, 2011)

we need some reall fucking players here im glad the got rid of jim hendrys ass


kyoinidaho said:


> From what it sounds like, the Cubs are really interested in picking up Pujols, as should any team in the MLB, I think with Albert Pujols, we're having the privliage of seeing one of the top 10 best all-time play the game, and steroid free to boot. Man that would be the SHIT if the Cubs could snag on Pujols! I wouldn't be suprised, if the Cards fuckin' fired their manager and hired Sandberg just to spite the Cubs! There is some real intense rivalry there! That could really put the Cubs on the map as team that's ready to contend, it could be a really, really good asset to them as far as getting other quality players to join the club (no thanks, we don't need any more Bradley's or Fukedome's...)


----------



## sync0s (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> lets just hope hes not like manny when he went to the dodgers. i was stoked to see him on their team but then it all went to shit fast.


Manny was shit before he went to the dodgers.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 4, 2011)

sync0s said:


> Manny was shit before he went to the dodgers.


i know i must have misunderstood that...are you referring to his attitude or his performance?


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 5, 2011)

come on cubs lets get some good players .im happy they got rid of that bum ass manager lou was cool he just lost the fire who could blame him


----------



## Total Head (Dec 8, 2011)

well it's official. he went to the angels. i'm looking forward to getting to see him play in person when they visit boston.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Total Head said:


> well it's official. he went to the angels. i'm looking forward to getting to see him play in person when they visit boston.


careful what u wish for


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah it sucks they let pujols slips through...at least that gets him the fuck outta the division at least! now we need to hope the cubs pick up fileder!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

The Angels are my AL team. Only I still cannot figure out where they found the $$ to pull this one off, with the lowest ticket prices in baseball.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 10, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> careful what u wish for


lol i know. the angels seem to be a real thorn in boston's ass to begin with, with the exception of the past season. they are always so close in october but it just doesn't go their way. pujols is a big acquisition and and this could be a big year for them. i've been an angels fan since the jim abbot days. he retired with a losing record but he only had one hand for god's sake. badass.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 10, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> careful what u wish for


sorry for the double post. wtf is up with this site lately??


----------

